
US teens often forced to trade sex work for food, study finds - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/sep/12/teens-america-hunger-food-poverty
======
internaut
This is anecdotal evidence, but in the UK while I was in university I
estimated about 1/3 of female students worked as a variety of temporary sex
workers. I imagine it is higher now since tuition tripled and rents have shot
up.

